# Madison Holiday Herf?



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

The idea started by gvarsity in the Where to Smoke Cigars in the USA forum. I'm posting this to see how many would be interested to herf in Madison.

The location would be most likely be at Hemingway's Lounge in Fitchburg. The date is still unknown since it would be around the holiday's and not sure what everyones plans would be. So this is the question, what day would work the best to all that are interested. Right now looking between Dec. 21st through the 27th.

Link to the thread about Hemingway's
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119279


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

No way in hell would I even consider it!




... OK... I'm in. :tu

Any other MoBsters up for a road trip?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

not sure, that is quite a long drive for me


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Hemingway's is a pretty nice place. I haven't been there for quite a while so I'm not sure if the atmosphere has changed at all. Even if it was a dump, I'm always down to herf!

It depends on the date and if we have things going on with family over the holidays. Hopefully I can make it!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Right now these isn't a date, just throwing some out there to see what works.

How does the Friday the 21st or Saturday the 22nd sound?

If not we can always pick something else.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

That whole stretch is doubtful for me as all my kids are in town. Although it'd be nice to confirm gvarsity's existence


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I might be able to do Fri the 21st the 22nd is out as I will be heading up to Mpls to the in-laws. The 26th may also work as we should be home midday then. Regardless of whether I can attend I have the manager of Hemingways contact info. So I'd be happy to give him a call and arrange it if we get a date set. 


-the Mythical gvarsity.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll check my schedule and see how things are on those dates. Had my cherry broken today and now I'm hooked :ss


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

What does everyone think of Friday the 21st?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Would Saturday the 22nd work out the best for everyone?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I won't be in town until Saturday so the 21st is out.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I would love to come from this, we are going to the GF's family over christmas and are leaving on the 21st to head to milwaukee so stepping back on the 22nd to mad town might be plausible. Lets do this!!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

No date set yet, still looking for a date that works.

1) Jbailey
2) Mitro
3) Backwoods
4) Tristan
5) Gvarsity
6) Scud
7) Lorglath


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Very, very slim chance for me as we have a lot of family in for the weekend and I'm back to work on Wednesday.

But, go for it MoBsters! :tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

So far

1) Jbailey
2) Mitro
3) Backwoods
4) Tristan (maybe)
5) Gvarsity
6) Scud
7) Lorglath
8) Stashu (Very, very slim chance)


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

The 22nd would work for me but whats everybody think about the 29th?


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Damn, I'm gonna have family in town the whole time during the holidays.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Since Firday the 21st seems out. After the Holiday would be better for me on the 26th or 27th. I'm now driving up to mpls on the 22nd coming back morning the 26th which would give me that evening or the 27th. 

Jbailey if trying to coordinate a full on herf is to complicated because of Christmas still send me a pm and we can at least still have a mini herf. Although it will be sad and pathetic compared to a true MoB herf.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll still in for whatever. I think I "owe" Dave some cigars anyway.  I'll make my way out there whenever.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

OK lets try Saturday the 22nd for a herf!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking at 2:00pm at Hemingway's on the 22nd. Not sure what they have for food there, but the Great Dane is right next door. Maybe get bite to eat and a drink after. Just a thought.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

No food that I know of at Hemingways. Dane is a great option though. I will be in a car on the way up to Mpls I'm afraid. Have a great time take pictures.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

When you are back give me a call we can get together for a smoke.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Jbailey said:


> Looking at 2:00pm at Hemingway's on the 22nd. Not sure what they have for food there, but the Great Dane is right next door. Maybe get bite to eat and a drink after. Just a thought.


Im gonna plan on being there for at least a quick smoke. I have a family xmas going on later that evening tho, so not sure how long I will be able to hang out:ss


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

We can always start earlier. Glad you can make it.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll see what i can do to come, but the GF pulled the "its 4 days every 6 months that we get to see my rents, you are NOT going to go smoke cigars" So we will see what i can do about the herf all ;P


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

looks like I will have to cancel for tomorrow gang. I have a hell of a head cold goin on right now. 

sorry guys.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats fine, I will be around for over a week. Maybe we can still catch up, or have another one at the end of the month.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Call this one a bust until later on in the week or maybe even at Maduros. Just got here and their not open until 5:00 p.m. If anyone wants to get together pm for a phone number. I will be around.

Dave


----------

